# poor photo quality



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I loaded up my shirt photos but the quality is very poor. I used my digital camera and the photos look good on my computer but somewhere along cropping them and sizing them for the web they lose the resolution. 
Is there a photo/image manager that you would recommend? It has been hard keeping them in "My Documents" and editing them in a photo editing software.
Second, how can I improve the resolution?
Thank you,


----------



## golemite (Aug 2, 2008)

On PC for organizing photos I've found Picasa to be a pretty good program.
Picasa 3: Free download from Google

On Mac I use iPhoto and Lightroom 2.

The loss of resolution might also depend on how you are hosting and uploading your photos... taking a look at your site it definitely seems to be a case of over Jpeg compression. Maybe something around 80% or more quality would work better


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what photo editing software you use, but Photoshop Elements has the ability to save your photos for use on a website and maintain a pretty good resolution.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

MsHutch said:


> I'm not sure what photo editing software you use, but Photoshop Elements has the ability to save your photos for use on a website and maintain a pretty good resolution.


yup thats right, thy dont look all bad u still can make out everything


----------



## fatendestiny82 (Mar 23, 2009)

Photoshop Illustrator? Adobe Illustrator?
can help?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a similar experience and was told to change the photo format from jpeg to png. I did this in Paint - I re-uploaded and there was a world of improvement


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

photoshop...save to web....


----------

